# Multi male hmpk and black dragon female spawn results



## trinibettas (May 18, 2014)

2.5 months old


----------



## trinibettas (May 18, 2014)

*Parents*

Spawn was no problems still have about 50 males to jar


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

The last male on your first post....OMG! And the one about him....LOVE!!!!


----------

